# seven sisters route



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

can anyone help me out with a route from:

saulailito to mill valley to up along the coast to stinson beach to alpine dam road to seven sisters back to mill valley... etc?

i generally know the route, but a route sheet would be really helpful.

i did this ride with mission cycling a while back and want to do it again. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I've only done it from Fairfax-Bolinas to Alpine Dam then up that horrible climb to 7 sisters. When I get to ridge crest there's always a bunch of Mission cycles guys there waiting for the group. So I'm guessing they're coming from Stinson. 

Sorry I can't help, but I'd like to hear the other routes too.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a <a href="https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg">map of Marin County</a>. You can zoom in by clicking on the icon in the lower right corner.

Are the Seven Sisters the hills on Ridgecrest?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

From Sausalito, take the bike path and hop off at Tam High School (football field), then back track on that road a half mile, heading south. At the large intersection, keep to the right and you'll start to climb in about three miles (Almote Blvd to Shoreline Hwy). Half way up the first climb, you'll have the option to stay on Shoreline and descend into Muir Beach or continue climbing on Panoramic Hwy. You have that option again a mile or two later when Panoramic hits Sequoia Valley Road. Continue to climb Panoramic to the Pantole Ranger Station or descend left to Muir and take the coast north, it's up to you. Hwy 1 was resurfaced a few years back and if you haven't ridden it, it's pretty spectacular. If you get to Pantole, descend to Stinson Beach or, if you go to Muir, take Hwy 1 north to Stinson and continue along the lagoon until you get the the turnoff to Bolinas. Take a right over the cattle guards on Bolinas Fairfax Rd. and downshift. After about 1400 feet of climbing, you'll get to 3 corners, left takes you to Alpine Dam and to Fairfax, right takes you to the 7 sisters (Ridgecrest Blvd, the most scenic route in Marin). Continue to Rock Springs (large parking lot on your left after all of the climbs, then keep right to descend to the Pantole Ranger Station. You should be ok getting back from here.


----------

